# Schrift in Holz schnitzen



## penst (28. Juli 2003)

hallo,

ich hab schon hier im forum und im netz gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden.

kennt vielleicht jemand von euch ein tutorial für ps in dem beschrieben wird wie man ein schrift in holz "hineinschnitzt"???

schon mal danke

mfg
penst


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (28. Juli 2003)

schau Dir mal das hier an: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials112.html

da hast Du zumindest schon mal das Prinzip. 

Einfach damit mal ein wenig experimentieren, und Deine Frage sollte gelöst sein.


Dunsti


----------



## penst (28. Juli 2003)

ich werds mal probieren.

danke!!!


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Juli 2003)

Ja, im großen und ganzen dürfte das mit dem Ebenenstil Schatten nach innen zu realisieren sein. Dann noch mit Helligkeit und Kontrast rumspielen.
Ich hoffe du meinst diesen Effekt.


----------



## penst (28. Juli 2003)

so ungefähr. ich hab mich aber selbst ein bisschen gespielt und bin draufgekommen, dass mit abgeflchten kanten und dann mit den fülloptionen ineinander kopieren auch ganz gute ergebnisse erzielen kann.

danke noch mal an alle!!!


----------



## Comander_Keen (29. Juli 2003)

Mit einer groben Brush könnte man es noch ein wenig unsauber wirken lassen. Damit sollte das Ergebnis realistischer wirken.

ps: versuchs auch mal mit helleren Farben (zb. für die Kanten)


----------

